

Ask HN: is using Amazon ec2 machine remotely worth it? - damniatx

Hi guys,<p>currently i have desktop(i7-3820) and laptop(Macbook Air 13"). I'm thinking to sell the desktop and use Amazon EC2 remotely, Since i can change my specification according to my needs with a click of button. The ec2 hourly price is relatively cheap. I also have 5Mb/s internet connection, i can access without lag unless i'm watching video.<p>any suggestion guys ?
======
stevejalim
Is there really sufficient extra value in doing this? EC2 is 'cheap', but
surely not cheaper than an already-paid-for box. For development work, do you
really need the flexibility of more CPU/storage/IO etc? Or are you simply in
the mood to have something new to play with?

------
aioprisan
That's not the best use of your money and time. You'll spend up to a few
hundred dollars a month (or <$80/month if you constantly shut down the
instances and only use it a few hours a day). You're better off getting a
reserved instance, which will save you at least 40-60%, based on the instance
type. On the higher end of things, you're definitely better off with a
dedicated server.

------
xSwag
Try out ec2 whilst keeping the desktop for a few weeks. If it goes well then
you will earn some cash from the desktop sale along with learning how AWS
works. In the long-term however, I'm not sure if it is the most economical
option -- that really depends on how much power you need along with other
factors.

